# Is that a rat?!



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright, Taco, Sugs, my husband and myself were walking into a petco
and this little boy says, "Aww... a chihuahua!" And the mother grabs him and says, "Yes, it's a rat dog." I wanted so bad to just walk over and tell her it wasn't nice to make fun of peoples animals. (and maybe set Sugs loose on her lol!)
I mean I was really offended, because Taco is sooooo loyal and well behaved. He makes little to no noise and it takes all my energy to get him to even play! Her dog was barking at everything and was even pulling her along in the store. 

Has anyone ever said this to you while you had your chi?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ugh what an ignorant woman!! I would love to know why people think they can say things like that!!
Taco is beautiful-try not to let it bother you too much hun xxx


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yea, I get it alot since my Honda is 3 1/2 lbs full grown and she is over a year. I go on a walk or to petsmart, and people say nice Rat on a leash. She isnt a rat, she is a chihuahua.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep unfortunately I get that comment all to often. I usually call the person something back lol. 
One woman said it so I said, 'Well I guess its better to look like a rat than a hippo' and smiled sweetly 

I honestly dont get it, have these idiots never seen a rat before? Chihuahua's look NOTHING like them. Its just ignorance and I'll leave them to it, they dont know what theyre missing with our lovely breed


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I get that all the time!!! It's ignorant, rude & nasty! I actually get really offended by it!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I got that on the boardwalk once or twice with Joey... I just ignored it. Most people stop me to pet him and say how cute he is, so I try not to let the one or two haters get to me.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...just ignore. A lot of people are morons....they think they're hilarious.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

My family has a thing with calling Triton a bat dog. As a matter of fact they call French Bulldogs bat dogs too. Well I'm sorry to say, but those big ears make the dog 10 times cuter!!! And technically, all of us "humans" have WAY bigger ears than bats do lol.

But because Triton has a "deer head", nobody even realizes he's a chi. They think he is a mini husky, or white shepherd puppy (LOL) so they all think he is absolutely adorable  I'm happy to get the compliments!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

some people are so so horrible!!! when i was away with lexie in october i took her into a pub and there was this really odd man in there who proceeded to bark at her when we first sat down!! yes a grown man barking at a tiny puppy!!! then he prceeded to call her pathetic! i was so so upset i got up and walked out then started crying because i was so so shocked that someone could say such a thing to me. i couldn't believe it.

i've come to the conclusion that people are just ignorant, the only people that can critisize a chihuahua are people that have never met one. and at the end of the day that is there loss!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We were on vacation with Brody and were walking around a touristy area. Lots of people and their dogs walking about. Most people smiled and didn't say anything mean or negative about Brody thank goodness! One man walked by with a big black lab and said "look George - a squeaky toy." ha ha. I had to laugh at that. He didn't mean any harm by it and thought he was being funny. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That lady is an idiot.


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

my good friend owns a chihuhua and i remember once when we took him for a walk with my big fluffy golden retriever and some bloke down the field made a remark about my dog eating hers for tea 
and then someone else said we were taking the chihuahua to butchers for my dog. my friend got really upset and i told her to laugh it off because 
1. my dog wouldnt dream of eating her baby chi because hes so lovable and 
2. the 2 people who made remarks obvz didnt know what a beautiful breed Chihuahuas were.


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont get yourself chewed up about it.

When I got my red tri Border Collie (which I searched for, for 6 months) people used to upset me all time, telling me that she wasnt a Border Collie at all as they only came in black and white [facepalm] and that she was some sort of Jack Russel cross, actually she did look like a Jack Russel. This is what she looked like as a puppy (12 w/o)










She grew up into the prettiest Border Collie this world has ever seen...










And before anyone mentions it, yes she has only got half a tail, she had a tail trauma when she was 3 weeks old and lost half her tail when a door slammed shut onto it.

Beauty is a strange thing, we all love different things for different reasons, some people just cant help themselves by expressing nasty opinions about things that don't concern them.

Just smile with the knowledge that 'to you' your Chi is the most wonderfull and beautifull thing on the planet.

Sorry for the long, deep post.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

When I took Taco to a street cafe we were eating outside and this guy came up with a big pitbull and said, "Look a snack!" I knew he was kidding because he knelt down and gave Taco a pet, and his pitbull was sweet too. He laughed and I said, "Look Taco a horse!"

The guy said he was actually looking for a chi for his girlfriend, but that lady just got on my nerves... and London that is so funny, if I was thinking correctly I would have said that to her because she did! hehehe


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

unfortunately theres alot of people out there that will say horrid things, anyone who says Elise is a rat also say but she iss soo cute, id have one!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Ignorant! i've had people say that all the time and i just want to smack them!! i took Moe to a apple orchard when he was a lil pup and a guy said "oh watch out there's a hamster on the loose!"


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ugg I hear ya... 2 weeks ago as we were walking out from Petsmart after Nora's graduation..some man yells out super nasty "Hey is that a rat??"

I looked at him and said "Geeshh haven't heard that one before..soo original"

lmao IDIOTS


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Doesn't bother me. I had pet rats and they were fantastic! Probably would have been friendlier to people then my Chi-brats! 
People's words are only as hurtful as you let them be. 

Also I know a lot of people who would be offended that all of you guys are so disgusted at the prospect of your babies being called rats, so keep that in mind too. 


But yeah people are idiots, and everyone thinks their comments are so original. I'm already getting Horse comments about my Dane puppy, I understand how the same things over and over can get old really fast.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Some people are just incredibly rude! I've gotten the occasional comment, and usually I just ignore them. If I'm in a pissy mood already, I've been known to come back with something uncomplimentary about their dog if they have one with them, and if not, I'll say something back to them like Well, at least he's not FAT!.......or UGLY!.....or whatever it is I see that person has that I can insult lol! Petty, immature and childish? You bet! Satisfying? Oh, you have no idea!


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey look, a rat!

A flying squirrel!

A cat on a leash!

Get a real dog!

Just some of the ignorant statements we have heard when taking Chuy for a walk. For the most part people go crazy over him and want to pet him and ask a million questions. It was cute at first but it is getting old because if we are out for a walk, I don't want to keep getting interuppted. 

An iPod works wonders


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

London said:


> Yep unfortunately I get that comment all to often. I usually call the person something back lol.
> One woman said it so I said, 'Well I guess its better to look like a rat than a hippo' and smiled sweetly
> 
> I honestly dont get it, have these idiots never seen a rat before? Chihuahua's look NOTHING like them. Its just ignorance and I'll leave them to it, they dont know what theyre missing with our lovely breed


HAHA... that sounds like something I would say in response! I've never had a problem with anyone saying anything about Chico, most of the people just comment on how unique looking his eyes are. I don't really care what people say, I love my little Chico.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! i would've said "oh what a pretty creature you have as well" thanks bye!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't get too many negative comments about Neeci. Most people think she is adorable around here. When we took her trick-or-treating with the kids she spent most of the time tucked into my jacket with just her head popped out because it was cold and there were so many kids that I was afraid she would get stepped on but people were nice and many people came and pet her. 

I get a ton of negative comments about Bo though. How I must not care about my kids if I own such a breed. How could I take a chance with people's lives and bring a pit bull around them. All the while he is standing there minding his own business and just hoping someone will pet him. I just want to tell them that obviously my pit bull has better manners than they do. I do tell them that I trust my pit bull with my kids more than I trust my kids with my pit bull. He doesn't leave them outside or sit on them. I wish the people in this world weren't so closed minded.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

People, even those who have pets themselves, think they can make any comment they want about your pet. 

Makes no sense to me!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> I don't get too many negative comments about Neeci. Most people think she is adorable around here. When we took her trick-or-treating with the kids she spent most of the time tucked into my jacket with just her head popped out because it was cold and there were so many kids that I was afraid she would get stepped on but people were nice and many people came and pet her.
> 
> I get a ton of negative comments about Bo though. How I must not care about my kids if I own such a breed. How could I take a chance with people's lives and bring a pit bull around them. All the while he is standing there minding his own business and just hoping someone will pet him. I just want to tell them that obviously my pit bull has better manners than they do. I do tell them that I trust my pit bull with my kids more than I trust my kids with my pit bull. He doesn't leave them outside or sit on them. I wish the people in this world weren't so closed minded.


Well I think Bo is beautiful. I am scared of big dogs normally, but usually if their tail is wagging I ask before I pet. My uncle is a sheriff and he use to raise sheppards to bite. Now he just has blood hounds. Beautiful dogs even if they are like horses lol!! 

And like any animal, it depends on how you raise them. If you train a pit bull to be nice he'll be nice. If you train him to be a guard dog he will be :coolwink: Beautiful bo!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thankfully we don't get any nasty comments about our dogs, but we are in the UK, most people here seem to be still quite taken with them. Or if they don't like the breed, are simply too polite to say so 

x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Believe me I'e heard that one many times before and it always gets me angry. I say have you actually seen a rat? Cos if you have you'd know they look nothing alike. Some people are so insulting about little dogs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah folk in the UK can be rude big time!! 
That's a laugh!
I have already had comments about the rat thing when i have just mentioned i am getting 2 chi's.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

MarieUkxx said:


> Believe me I'e heard that one many times before and it always gets me angry. I say have you actually seen a rat? Cos if you have you'd know they look nothing alike. Some people are so insulting about little dogs.


Oh dear, maybe it depends where in the uk you live!

We only seem to meet rally nice people, the dogs seem to atract that kind 

x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Oh dear, maybe it depends where in the uk you live!
> 
> We only seem to meet rally nice people, the dogs seem to atract that kind
> 
> x


I used to get it all the time. I really got stick at work for having Chi's.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

MarieUkxx said:


> I used to get it all the time. I really got stick at work for having Chi's.


That's a shame and something I've never experienced in the almost 10 years I've shared my life with them...

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I think people think they are being funny. It's been said to me a couple of times and I don't even think of getting offended. I always laugh and say "yea, this is one expensive, well fed rat". They always laugh and it breaks the ice and they end up loving my babies. All in all people are quite fascinated and impressed by my pups. They love the size and ask questions and can't believe how friendy and social they are. There's still a bit of a stigma with chi's being bitey, yappy animals. It takes quite a bit to offend me, but I find most animal lovers to be pretty good people. I did say MOST. LOL.


----------



## Annie742 (Nov 9, 2009)

That wouldn't bother me  I like rats LOL. 

I would have said yes they do look like rats, thank goodness they don't look like you!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Annie742 said:


> That wouldn't bother me  I like rats LOL.
> 
> I would have said yes they do look like rats, thank goodness they don't look like you!


Hahahaha that made me laugh


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Annie742 said:


> That wouldn't bother me  I like rats LOL.
> 
> I would have said yes they do look like rats, thank goodness they don't look like you!


:thumbup:

Someone else who likes the ratties woohoo haha


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

i like rats.. and i dont get offended at the thought of my chi being called a rat.. its the rudeness that bothers me. people can be so inconsiderate about others feelings and it amazes me how rude poeple can be, especially as chis are so adorable. EVERYONE calls poppy a rat.. some people only joke but the ones that are rude im rude back. xx


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

We have a pet rat named Leo. He's white and was bigger then the pig when first got her. He's so sweet and he is almost as big as Taco. I got him for my husband who always had rats, but the teeth I will admit scare me!


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

I had someone remark something similiar while I was walking Cleo one day ''uggghh that looks like a rat'', she was pushing a pushchair with a baby in it so I replied ''yeah well your baby looks like a monkey'', the baby was cute but I just wanted her to feel what it felt like for someone to insult someone you love. She wasn't too impressed and just walked off with her nose in the air!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't post this since I'm new here and all (I don't want to start off on a bad foot) but I've always referred to Chihuahuas as rat dogs. :toothy5: No offense was ever meant by it, and I've never walked up to someone and made a comment about their dog (big or small). They just always looked like big oversized rats to me. (I used to own a rat, and I loved her dearly...so I'm not a rat hater. Lol.)

I used to have a doxy, and people ALWAYS called him a weiner dog or a walking hot dog. I guess it takes a lot to offend me because even though I loved him more than anything, I never took any of the comments offensively. In fact, I've often called them a weiner dog myself.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

lrushe said:


> I had someone remark something similiar while I was walking Cleo one day ''uggghh that looks like a rat'', she was pushing a pushchair with a baby in it so I replied ''yeah well your baby looks like a monkey'', the baby was cute but I just wanted her to feel what it felt like for someone to insult someone you love. She wasn't too impressed and just walked off with her nose in the air!!


HAHAHahAHA!!! I bet that woman thinks before she insults now! Or just tells everyone how cruel of a person you are for saying something like that, and she probably neglects to tell the part where she insults your dog!!!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

lrushe said:


> I had someone remark something similiar while I was walking Cleo one day ''uggghh that looks like a rat'', she was pushing a pushchair with a baby in it so I replied ''yeah well your baby looks like a monkey'', the baby was cute but I just wanted her to feel what it felt like for someone to insult someone you love. She wasn't too impressed and just walked off with her nose in the air!!


I must admit ive done something similar to that!! If im in a bad mood and have had the same comment said a few times during a walk i will just tell the next person to eff off...eesh


----------

